# MTD 22" Rear wheel drive problem



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

I am working on a MTD 22" with rear wheel drive and I need to find an owners manual. I have tried the MTD web page but it doesn't like the model number..121-118R046/C221L3. It must be an older mower it is well built. The only other information on the mower is the name Central Park and Mulcher (unit has no exit for grass). I don't think the drive belt is correctly installed but i am not sure.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

does it have the pto shaft out the side??? those belts are pretty easy, as well as the other types..... did you get this model # off the mower deck? or the engine?


----------



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

The pto is at the rear left. I think its around a 1991 model? The number i listed in the orginal post were from the MTD sicker.. The numbers off the motor are :

model: 124702
type: 316701
code: 91022556

I am starting to think that the belt on there is the wrong one (too long) or the cable adjustment isn't working the way it should. The idle arm isn't moving far enough to put enough tension on the belt when the drive is engaged.. I called MTD today they weren't much help. I think they must have bought out the orginal maker of this mower. The color is silver I don't think this is their color..


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

probablly too long.......


----------



## phild (Jan 11, 2005)

Try the model number with just the part before the / slash . i tried it it works


----------



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks I will give it a try..I got the drive working. The belt wasn't correctly installed around the idle gear.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

and its a briggs quantum, 4hp if im correct i have a mower like that also
the drive works great


----------



## fords-n-mowers (May 6, 2005)

you guys should clean out by the trans every here and there. im working on one right now that was full of grass leaves etc. they jammed the idler which is plastic and the belt melted it. f-n-m :thumbsup:


----------

